# Therapy for the Soul



## Bayoh (Dec 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Gotta agree, taking a mellow run while looking at the scenery takes me to my happy place.

About riding a rocker/camber board, they like to be on edge in a carve. When going straight, stay forward slightly to engage the camber in the nose. Keeps the rocker from wanting to act pivoty.

The rocker between the feet shows it's advantage when doing short, quick turns and, of course, being in powder.


----------

